# My pup is too thin!



## dukediva81 (Jun 23, 2011)

We got a male red nose about a month and a half ago. We got it from someone who had to give it up. He said that he was about three months old but I'm not so sure about that. At any rate, when we got him he was very thin. You could see his little ribcage and hip bones  We fed him some canned food the very first night and he downed two cans very quickly. My fiancé is now feeding him dry food but that doesn't seem to be enough. What else can we do to fill my little baby out? We have a red nosed female (about seven months old) already and she is very well filled out. Thanks!


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

have you tried worming the pup or taking it to the vet. you can usually judge a pup by the size of its teeth how old it is it takes looking at alot of different dogs to be able to do it tho, and it is never 100% unless you know the excact birthdate, just a good guess.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Can you post some pics so we can see how bad? best way is to upload to a site like photobucket or something then resize to 600x or smaller and then copy the "IMG" code from there and paste to here. I would consider going and getting him dewormed as well that could be alot of the problem right there. WE used goats milk to add weight its high in fat { never use cows milk though} or something called satin balls { recipe is on here if you search } However you want to be careful adding things like either of those especially with pups it can upset there tummy and cause diarreah which can cause a whole bunch of other issues and add to the existing problem. This isnt an over night fix and does take time If he was mine { depending on how thin} I would focus on the deworming { might have to do a couple times like 3 weeks apart} good quality food 3-4x a day , if he hasnt been getting proper food his tummy may not be able to take normal servings so cutting them down to smaller more frequent meals is better. You can gradually cut it down to 3 and then 2 meals a day as he gains weight.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Satin Balls work wonders when trying to put on weight


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

4 to 5 month old puppies are generally in that really awkward, gangly stage. Get him vetted, worm him and feed him the proper amount of high quality food and he will be fine.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I would be feeding the pup several times a day and make sure it has been properly wormed. You will probably have to worm several times before it is taken care of. I would get the pup looked at by a vet and make sure the worming and vaccines are UTD. Feeding a few times per day is better than one or 2 large meals if you are trying to put weight on. Also add water to the food to help with digestion.


----------

